# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Dolar niye artıyor?

## bozok

*DOLAR NİYE ARTIYOR?*
**

 

Dow Jones çöktü ama bizde Dolar yeniden yükselişe geçti.

Peki bu nasıl oluyor?

Bu soruyu Erhan Göksel'e 18 Kasım 2008 tarihinde sormuştuk.
İstek üzerine tekrarlıyoruz:

İşte Erhan Göksel’in Odatv.com’a yaptığı açıklama:

"Kamuoyunun en çok anlamakta zorlandığı şey şu; Amerika’nın ekonomisi çökerken Dolar neden yükseliyor? Dünyadaki Amerikan sermayesi, dünya sermayesinin köken olarak % 75’ini oluşturuyor. Bunların % 40’ı Amerika dışında. Amerika dışında olanlar, örneğin Türkiye’ye gelen Amerikalılar, yabancılar, Türk Lirasına dönerek yatırım yapıyorlar, devlete kağıt satıyorlar. Dünya faizinin iki katını ödüyoruz çünkü. Borsaya giriyorlar. şimdi Amerika’da kriz çıkınca, yani sermayenin kendi karargahında, kendi evinde yangın çıkınca, o yangını söndürmek için gereken “su”; en öncelikle Amerika dışındaki sermayesini geri çekmektir. Bazı iktisatçılar sanırım Türkiye’de edebiyat okuyorlar iktisat yerine; televizyonlarda saçmalamalarının nedeni de bu.

Türkiye’de ki Amerikan sermayesi Amerika’ya geri dönmeye karar verince, o zaman Türkiye piyasasında Dolar'a talep oluyor. Dolar'a talep olunca doların fiyatı; piyasa mantığıyla talep çok yükselince fiyat yükseliyor. şimdi burada çok büyük bir emme basma tulumba oluşuyor. Bundan bir süre önce dolar 1.700’lere çıktığında Merkez Bankası müdahalelerine rağmen - Merkez Bankası bence bu işi yönetemedi- bizim Türk halkı bir daha bu fiyatları bulamayız dedi. Medya bunu* “manipüle”* etti. En acı yanı Türk halkı 2, 3 yıldır dolar almış 1.100’ler 1.195’lerde sürünüyor, kendilerini psikolojik olarak çok rahatsız hissederken, yabancılara hizmet eden bir medya pompaladı, tüm Türk Halkı ki; resmi rakam, Türklerin o iki-üç günde 7,5 milyar dolar sattığını gösteriyor. 15 gün önceki 1.650, 1.700 bandını yakaladığında. Peki şimdi bugün ne oluyor?

Dünyada yabancılar çıkmaya başladı, çok nettir bu. üıkış artarak devam edecek. Yabancıların büyük bir kısmı vadeli işlemlerle çıkışlarını da garanti altına aldılar. Bu çıkış başladığında Dolar yükseldi, yani yabancı Doları talep ettiğinde. Birilerinin Dolar satması lazım ki yüksek fiyattan Dolar satın almasınlar.

Türk halkının ki sizle röportaj yapmadan önce araştırdığım için söylüyorum, oluk gibi dolar sattığının göstergesi. şimdi bizim elimizdeki Dolarlar devede diştir. Hazinenin elindeki de devede bir diş gibidir. Hazinenin Merkez Bankasının rezervi 76 milyar, Türkiye’deki dış borcu özel sektörün sadece 191 milyar. Birileri gitmeye kalkar ve Türkiye’yi terk ederse, bizim bütün Türkiye’deki varlıkları çevirseniz bir anlam ifade etmez.

Ben kısa süreler üzerine spekülatif şeyleri konuşamam. Neden konuşamam?

Türkiye’de 50 milyon doları olan bir insan emme basma tulumba gibi, manipülasyon yaparak, kısa dönemde fiyatı indirip, çıkarabilir.

şunu söyleyebilirim; gelişecek trendleri. Yerel seçimlere kadar eğer Hükümet hala uyumaya devam ederse; dolar 2 milyon liraya çıkacak gibi gözüküyor ve dolardaki artış bundan sonra, kısmi iniş çıkışlar dışında geri dönüşü mümkün olmayan bir süreçte ilerleyecek. Siz cari açığınızı düşürtüp, dış borçlarınızı azaltana kadar devam edecek. Hükümetin cari açığı düzeltebilmesi de mümkün değil.

Bana göre; AKP, 2001 kriziyle geldi, 2009 kriziyle gidecek.

Türkiye’yi yakın dönemde bekleyen en büyük risk, bence bankacılık sektörünün dış borçları, dövize endeksli borçlarıdır. Hükümetin ve BDDK’nın, hatta Bankaların kendi açıklamalarının tam tersine; dünyada yaşanan *“Küresel finans krizi”*, Türk Bankacılık sistemini* “direkt”* olarak tetikleyecektir. Bu tetikleme de dolaylı olarak üretim sektörünü vuracaktır. ülkedeki çoğu ekonomi yazarı ve hocası *“bizim bankacılık sistemi çok sağlam”* diye ahkam keserek önce kendilerini, sonra da maalesef Hükümeti ve bankaları kandırmaktadırlar.

Türk Bankacılık sisteminin tonla dışarıdan alınmış sendikasyon kredisi, döviz borcu vardır. Döviz rezervlerinin yabancılara ait olanları da hızla dışarı hareket edecektir. Kullanılan bu kredilerin vadesi geldiğinde yabancılar yenileyemeyecektir. Bu durumda da kendisini kurtarmak için borç riski taşıyan bankalar, kullandırdıkları kredileri geri çağıracaklardır. Hem de iktidarın baskılarına rağmen, hem de bağıra bağıra. Bu durum tüm üretim sektörü ve piyasaları sarsacak, ama asıl bankaları, onların geçim kaynağı olan verdikleri kredilerden elde ettikleri faizden mahrum edecek; böylece bankalar istemeyerek de olsa bir anlamda intihara sürüklenecektir."



*Odatv.com*
2 Mart 2009

----------

